# time to black belt



## kempo-vjj (Jul 12, 2007)

I do not know much about the ranking in aikido and I'm sure it's different everywhere. But is 1 year for any black belt any style just to short? Does aikido work from a different approach? I have seen where people are seemed to be ranked fast (different styles) in order for the teacher to hold on to there students at there dojo. Doesn't seem right. Especially if you were to quit early and you think you got some black belt SKILLS. This is a Fugakukai school.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know anything about Fugakukai schools, but 1 year to black belt is too short in any legitimate school that I've ever heard of.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 13, 2007)

I would have to agree with Tom.  1 year does seem way too short.  I have seen it done though with a TKD school here in my area, but the teacher seems to only care about money, the faster they grade, the more he makes.  To me its wrong.  

I definately dont know of any Aikido schools that would give a black belt after 1 year.

Tim


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 13, 2007)

I think it generally takes a bit more time to reach black belt in Aikido than in say, Karate or TKD.

BB in one year is, IMHO, meaningless.


----------



## Monadnock (Jul 13, 2007)

Most Aikido schools have strict time requirements, usually 6 months for the lower kyu grades, up to a year in between for the 2nd and 1st kyu grades, and so BB comes in around 4 years (for a 6 kyu system).


----------



## Yari (Jul 31, 2007)

If i step out of my "own" system, the blackbelt is just a belt. You can only learn a certain amount of new material (and the usage of it) in a certain amount of time. 

If that system says that a certain level of proficency is black belt for them, no sweat.

Where I really see the problem is using the level black belt as an inter-between styles level reference, universel reference.

Some styles say that all basic is finalized when you reach black belt, other say that you now have leran alle the techniques in the system (and are ready to learn appliacitons of the style), others again mean that you have praticed for 5 years, others say that now you really can defend yourself..... or a combination of them all....

No matter which style and level, each styls argumenentation will show the level at which they want to represent. If you like it, OK... if you dont OK too.

What I would argument against is if the style would say that when reaching black blet you'll be able to defend yourself, teach and be part of a seceret familie, after 3 week-ends of 2 hour-pr.day pratice...... But then I would be argumenting against black belt but against the unrealistic expectation.

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 31, 2007)

We have a school in my area that guarantees a BB in 18 months...provided you sign the contract, make the payments and pay for the continual testing.  It's about the money there.  Too often we, in western society, get caught up in the "We want it now." mentality or the "If I can buy it it should be mine." mentality.   There is no way, to my mind, that any art form worth is salt can be learned to the level of proficiency to be taught in one year.  

Having said that, let me repeat what my friend Yari said.  Black belt is a measure of what the individual art deems to be a certain level of proficiency.  There is no overlying level of ability that covers all art forms in the world and therefore a black belt in one art may only equal the efficiency of a blue belt in another art.

Don't be too concerned with how fast another school promotes.  It's their system with their ideals.  All you can really do is follow your own path and let others follow the one they choose.


----------



## charyuop (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, BB in 12 or 18 months...do they also include in the fee the surgery that is necessary to implant the knowledge in your head???

As per my association I have just checked and yes, it sum up around 3 years to be able to test for black belt. However it is not enough belonging to the association, for each kyu (or belt as it would be called in other systems) there is yes a minimum of months, but also a minimum of hours of practice. So if you enroll but show up once in a while they you cannot test...and hopufully the Sensei's wouldn't let you test anyway.

As per me...7 months and not tested for 6th kyu yet. The thing actually doesn't bother me coz as everyone who does Aikido knows everyday in class it is something different, you don't practice only stuff belonging to your kyu/belt. I just go and have fun and learn.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 31, 2007)

It all depends....  In Japan, the Yoshinkan Aikido people have their shinsetsui (or something similar; mangling of Japanese is my fault!) police program, where you can earn a black belt in a year.  Of course, it's daily training for several hours a day, and more.  (Read *Angry White Pajamas* for one person's account of their participation.)

But, like others said, a black belt only has any real meaning in the context of the organization or instructor that awarded it.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2007)

morph4me said:


> I don't know anything about Fugakukai schools, but 1 year to black belt is too short in any legitimate school that I've ever heard of.



Apart from some weapons systems and specialized programs (like the police program mentioned), this would be quite unusual. At least three years and closer to five is common.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 31, 2007)

The time line also sounds short to me. Not saying it can not be done but it sounds fast to me


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just curious as to how you feel if you were able to train 5 days a week, sometimes on Saturdays, for 2 plus hrs every day? This is my schedule that I use at my school. Also, we learn forms faster here than any other school does too. I'm only a 4th Gup and I know all of my forms required for BB testing with the exception of 2 and I still have 3 more gups to go thru. But what I'm saying is that in a year, I learn way more than what I would if I was in the states (I'm in Korea training under a Korean). Yeah, it's a lil fast, but like I said, he's not giving it away to me, I train and work hard for it.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 31, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> Just curious as to how you feel if you were able to train 5 days a week, sometimes on Saturdays, for 2 plus hrs every day? This is my schedule that I use at my school. Also, we learn forms faster here than any other school does too. I'm only a 4th Gup and I know all of my forms required for BB testing with the exception of 2 and I still have 3 more gups to go thru. But what I'm saying is that in a year, I learn way more than what I would if I was in the states (I'm in Korea training under a Korean). Yeah, it's a lil fast, but like I said, he's not giving it away to me, I train and work hard for it.


 
I was in Korea in the early 70's and I did train like that, 2 to 3 hours a day 5 days a week and another 4 hours on Saturday, and I did learn quite a bit, and I was pretty good. I did that for about 14 months and when I left I was awarded my brown belt, not black, and it was still more than I felt I deserved. The training was great, but I was not black belt level in that amount of time.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jul 31, 2007)

I got my first dan in 21 months or so, but like the couple of examples above... I was training 5 days a week, 3+ hours per day. Simply because I couldn't get enough of it, if i could have had it piped in while I slept I would have.

12 months though, even with the rigorous pace I had set before me back then, I'm not sure it's possible to be the level that I personally see as first dan, that soon. 

I did compete in the open circuit against some very good competitors, so I know at least my skill was up to par, wisdom however takes time. I hope it's finally caught up with me


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2007)

More training hours per week helps...to a point. One also needs time to integrate what one has learned. If after a year you're going 50-50 in sparring with the first dans, that's pretty fair evidence of your prgress. If you're not doing that well...it's evidence that knowing _how _to throw a kick is only part of it. Knowing _when _to throw it, how to set it up, etc., also matter...and may take longer to become automatic.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 1, 2007)

I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## tempus (Aug 1, 2007)

I started training in NGA in October of 2000.  I will be testing for my black belt some time in 2008.  I have been going to class 2-3 times a week with some months off due to injuries here and there.  Never found myself to be to in hurry to get my black belt.


----------



## charyuop (Aug 2, 2007)

tempus said:


> I started training in NGA in October of 2000. I will be testing for my black belt some time in 2008. I have been going to class 2-3 times a week with some months off due to injuries here and there. Never found myself to be to in hurry to get my black belt.


 
I agree with you. That is why I really do not care about the testing thing. Many people care more about the color of the belt than what they have learnt.

I don't see the point in having a BB, then one night you are out in a bar and get your bottom kicked. If my Sensei thinks I am not ready to test, but he provides me good tools to be able to save my bottom...I am very satisfied.

I used to be impressed once when I heard someone was a BB...now no more. I have seen many videos of BB that shouldn't be there. And I have seen many videos of 1st or 2nd degrees who should be much higher than that (of course I am not the best to judge a BB, so I might be completely wrong).


----------

